# Best Fasteners to use for Cedar fence?



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

What is the dimension of the slats? of the posts?


----------



## chamburg (Feb 17, 2006)

4 x 4 posts
2 x 4 cedar stringers
1 x 6 cedar slats


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd use 2" or 2-1/4" galvanized box nails for the slats. Box nails are a little thinner than common nails so have less tendency to split the cedar. If the cedar is dry or you are nailing within the last couple of inches of the slat you may need to predrill to stop splitting.


----------

